# Lower Ausable River, Smallmouth Report



## M Dowd (Jul 19, 2016)

Fished from the access below Foote Dam, to Oscoda Canoe livery. Caught and released over 75 smallmouth between 2 of us. Biggest one went 3-10. Tons of fun. Crankbaits and soft plastic were the ticket.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice! I fished upstream from Foote, in the Loud dam spillway this weekend. Lots of smallmouth there too. What fun!


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Favorite water to fish for smallmouth is the lower Au Sable. Good job


----------



## Feather Mucker (Nov 9, 2007)

M Dowd said:


> Fished from the access below Foote Dam, to Oscoda Canoe livery. Caught and released over 75 smallmouth between 2 of us. Biggest one went 3-10. Tons of fun. Crankbaits and soft plastic were the ticket.


Out of curiousity... what is the float time from the Foote dam to Oscoda... with fishing involved?


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Feather Mucker said:


> Out of curiousity... what is the float time from the Foote dam to Oscoda... with fishing involved?


At least 8 hrs


----------



## M Dowd (Jul 19, 2016)

We launched at just below the dam in a canoe at 730, fished up to the dam and pulled out at 3:00 pm at the first canoe rental in Oscoda.


----------



## Dox811 (Oct 13, 2014)

Got this one right up by the dam about 2 weeks ago. There seems to be a lot of darker colored ones in the lower stretch


----------

